# DirecTV Contract Expiration Date



## gb_pack_fan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I am new to the forum and have a simple question I hope. Does anyone know of a way to find the DirecTV contract expiration date for an account while logged into their site? I cannot seem to locate it and am wondering if this will require a phone call to get the information?

Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

IIRC, it's not on the website/online account, you have to call in. FWIW, Dish is the same way.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

I've also emailed them a time or two.. just to make sure of the date when I've removed/added receivers.. Email will also work if you don't want to listen to on hold music


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a question as new DirecTV customer

What actions will result in contract time being reset, and what actions wont?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you sneeze if will add another 6 months. I always ask them if something will extend mine any time I make any change, and most of the time they try to slip one in there.

Not to highjack, but how should I go about getting mine reset? The CSR told me it said 4 months later than it should be, reviewed my notes, and made a notation on my account that it should be 4 months earlier since all I did was activate an owned receiver. It would set my mind at ease if they had the correct date without reviewing the notes every time...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Avder said:


> I have a question as new DirecTV customer
> 
> What actions will result in contract time being reset, and what actions wont?


Whenever you activate an additional receiver or an upgraded receiver your commitment is reset. For example, an upgrade would be going from an SD receiver to an HD receiver or from a non-DVR to a DVR.

You can also end up with a commitment if you have a defective owned receiver replaced and you do not have the Protection Plan.



matt1124 said:


> If you sneeze if will add another 6 months. I always ask them if something will extend mine any time I make any change, and most of the time they try to slip one in there.
> 
> Not to highjack, but how should I go about getting mine reset? The CSR told me it said 4 months later than it should be, reviewed my notes, and made a notation on my account that it should be 4 months earlier since all I did was activate an owned receiver. It would set my mind at ease if they had the correct date without reviewing the notes every time...


As we understand it, there is no true way to actually have your commitment date corrected once it is incorrectly listed. The only thing that can be done is to have your account noted. For CYA purposes, get an e-mail in which they state what your true commitment end date is. That way if the note on your account disappears you still have some documentation as to what your end date should be.

- Merg


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Whenever you activate an additional receiver or an upgraded receiver your commitment is reset. For example, an upgrade would be going from an SD receiver to an HD receiver or from a non-DVR to a DVR.
> 
> You can also end up with a commitment if you have a defective owned receiver replaced and you do not have the Protection Plan.
> 
> ...


How about going from an old SD receiver to a new one? Been a customer since 1995, but they couldn't even get that right.....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cyber36 said:


> How about going from an old SD receiver to a new one? Been a customer since 1995, but they couldn't even get that right.....


If you went from an old owned SD receiver to a new leased one, then yes, there is a commitment extension with that.

- Merg


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I activated a previously used receiver and I specifically asked the CSR would there be a commitment change to my account and she said no....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HarryD said:


> I activated a previously used receiver and I specifically asked the CSR would there be a commitment change to my account and she said no....


Was it an owned receiver or was it a lease? A leased receiver when deactivated is required to be returned to DirecTV. With that, I would assume your reactivated receiver was owned and in that case there is no commitment extension.

- Merg


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HarryD said:


> I activated a previously used receiver and I specifically asked the CSR would there be a commitment change to my account and she said no....


only the Access card team can activate a rcvr and have it show as owned if it was not on your account already.


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

I added a old owned not leased SD receiver that I bought on Ebay a few months ago and my commitment date was not extended. I assume that if I add an HD owned receiver that I bought on Ebay (it was an owned not leased receiver - I verified with D*) it will similarly not extend my commitment (I already have leased HD and HD DRV's on my account). Am I correct in my thinking or should I email D* to get an official response? I want the extra receiver for the guest room so I can deactivate it when visitors are not present and not have to keep returning a leased unit to D*.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> I added a old owned not leased SD receiver that I bought on Ebay a few months ago and my commitment date was not extended. I assume that if I add an HD owned receiver that I bought on Ebay (it was an owned not leased receiver - I verified with D*) it will similarly not extend my commitment (I already have leased HD and HD DRV's on my account). Am I correct in my thinking or should I email D* to get an official response? I want the extra receiver for the guest room so I can deactivate it when visitors are not present and not have to keep returning a leased unit to D*.


You are correct. If you activate the owned receiver, whether it is HD or not, it will not extend your commitment. And, as you wish to, you can activate it and deactivate at your whim.

- Merg


----------

